# Negative rep



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

how do you give negative rep???


----------



## Muffy (Sep 3, 2009)

Be a moderator.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

Everybody used to be able to give it but then we had a bunch of drama and now only elite can do it.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't take my bars!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

Elites and mods only as of right now.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 6, 2009)

What were the issues ppl were having? Bitch fights etc?


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

trolls leaving anonymous -reps to start fights on threads they weren't apart of and other abusive use ,it got out of control


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 6, 2009)

3 people are walking along a road and spy a marble sized rock.

Person A : That rock is there for a purpose and I'll just leave it be.

Person B : That rock is perfect to throw, let's see how far I can chuck it into the woods.

Person C: That rock is mine now. Let's see if I can hit Person A with it when he's not looking.

We had too many Person C's ..........


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> 3 people are walking along a road and spy a marble sized rock.
> 
> Person A : That rock is there for a purpose and I'll just leave it be.
> 
> ...



Lol, poor person A - He never saw it coming..


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 6, 2009)

i used to give that shit out like candy lol.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

how can u be come elite


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

go to your control panel in my roll it up and at the bottom is a section for paid subscriptions click on it...or here Elite Subscriptions


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

and then wut do u have to do


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

everyting you need to know is here.....Elite Subscriptions


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

so after i do all that i would have to give 5 dollars every month
im just tryna make sure i understand every thing


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

30 bucks buys 6 mo. subscription


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

o...... thanx for tha info


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

its not rocket science


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 6, 2009)

robert what kind of creature is that in your avatar?? looks like a dude i used to get stoned with.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

World's *smallest primate*..its a leamer buzzbat


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 7, 2009)

You can save 10 bucks by buying a year at a time.... it's 50.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 30, 2009)

Does a bluish grey box next to the rep mean negative? I was given neg rep by someone who said simply I suck the cock of ludacris. On a post about simple cloning complications. Is that what your 5 dollars gets you is doing shit like that? Im guessing its tolerated around here, is it?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 30, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Does a bluish grey box next to the rep mean negative? I was given neg rep by someone who said simply I suck the cock of ludacris. On a post about simple cloning complications. Is that what your 5 dollars gets you is doing shit like that? Im guessing its tolerated around here, is it?


 
now i have a refferal for doing nothing wrong and no one can explain ?????.
these are my nasty repps.

1209 point(s) total  Latest Reputation Received ThreadDateComment




after germination? 09-30-2009 03:29 AMYOUR MA DOES A NICE BLOW JOB




hey new here. 09-30-2009 02:12 AMFucking Asswipe,Dick Licker.....




hey new here. 09-30-2009 02:02 AMHELLO BACK ha ha ha RAT MAN SNITCH




after germination? 09-30-2009 01:46 AMYOU FUCK WITT SNITCH BITCH




Pix that make you LOL -... 09-30-2009 12:34 AMstay up...fureelz




Pix that make you LOL -... 09-29-2009 11:57 PMJust shit a brick, lol..............................NeL




Staking plants question 09-29-2009 04:36 AMYUR A FUCKING GRASS RAT WANKER




cloning ? 09-29-2009 02:25 AM




Do you 12/12 from seed... 09-28-2009 11:29 PMFucking GRASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




+rep for help. 09-28-2009 02:14 AMfor the help once again happy growing


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2009)

haha, i think i could search around and find the source of that bad rep  was probs from that stupid thread where someone asumed that ludacris sounds like chris so you are called chris and as a result of he naming, you talked to the cops or something   that was a good read


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 30, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i think i could search around and find the source of that bad rep  was probs from that stupid thread where someone asumed that ludacris sounds like chris so you are called chris and as a result of he naming, you talked to the cops or something   that was a good read


 
i know who sent the bad repp not bothered about that but now i have a refferal ????????????.
for doing nothing wrong.
there is definately a mistake thats been made as i know for sure i have done nothing wrong.
i am 100% sure this is a mistake but dont know why its happened ?????
out of order!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't you mean an "infraction" instead of a referral? Only a MOD can pass those out. Talk to a MOD.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 30, 2009)

I didn't know the bluish grey boxes were negative rep.... are they?

I would have assumed they would be red....

usually nice things are said to me in the bluish grey boxes?????


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 30, 2009)

Rep is all in one place.... the scales. After opening, an elite or mod can either approve or disapprove. Their choice. Frankly, I've never given one yet.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 30, 2009)

no I mean when you look down to where the rep is with the comments on your user control panel.... green boxes, and then bluish boxes..... I was under the impression that bluish boxes came from new users???


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 30, 2009)

i killed his cat.........
and it was a referral not an infraction i received. 



LUDA.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> no I mean when you look down to where the rep is with the comments on your user control panel.... green boxes, and then bluish boxes..... *I was under the impression that bluish boxes came from new users*???


Exactly, a negative rep would be red. 

I still use blzin-07, so mine has +, -, and blank boxes. The blanks are from people too new to be able to give rep yet, so it stays there as a marker until they have enough rep to rep you, then you get your point. Or so I'm told, they're always gone from my screen before I see them change to +.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah... me too... whats up with that?? lol..... its not really that big o deal hehe


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

all my boxes are black......


----------



## Mcgician (Oct 1, 2009)

pHuck rep bullshit anyway.......................wHO phucking CARES????!!!! What a joke!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, I'd say U care....  It's that obvious...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2009)

any thread title that states "+REP!" i tend to just completely ignore.


----------



## Mcgician (Oct 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, I'd say U care....  It's that obvious...


 Whatever.... From what I've seen on here people get lots of "rep" for sharing their grows with the whole world. For those of us that choose to keep that shit to ourselves it's just more of the same. I TRULY could care less. The only proof I need is in the pudding at the end.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> any thread title that states "+REP!" i tend to just completely ignore.


Ever notice that the +rep threads are always started by ppl who don't have any...  They can't possibly fill the rep orders they attract....  I don't bother with them either.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think I have ever even noticed... lol.... I just wanna see the buds, the plants, the set up......

and oh man.... CJ, I remember when you gave me rep, it was a big deal, made me feel good inside.... I really hope the info helped..... and on a related subjex to that.... DaGambler just posting the "Fortune" magazine article titled "Is pot already legal?" in his thread..... I suggest people check it out.... but I will be writing a pseudo article of my own bout the legal mess cannabis falls under to help clarify what I was saying in the other thread...

In other words, your rep to me prompted me to think more into something, and motivated me to be more communicative regarding the subject..... definitely an incentive of support and good energy


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, the entire rep system is designed to keep good posters.... posting. 


Here... have some more...


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 1, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> now i have a refferal for doing nothing wrong and no one can explain ?????.
> these are my nasty repps.
> 
> 1209 point(s) total  Latest Reputation Received ThreadDateComment
> ...


Cool Afellow scotsman. Ive played the highland pipes since I was 9 so... wow, I guess we have something in common...So I get another negative rep saying that you fucked my mom. Look, you obviously had nothing to do with the original negative rep comment about sucking the cock of ludacris. I really dont care about the rep. It the fact that theyre letting people give reps, then leave some ignorant profane message intended to offend, And its not a problem.

Its not tolerated on the forums so why should elite members get to do this. 

And the comments that are left are very crude, much like dirty bathroom graffiti.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Cool Afellow scotsman. Ive played the highland pipes since I was 9 so... wow, I guess we have something in common...So I get another negative rep saying that you fucked my mom. Look, you obviously had nothing to do with the original negative rep comment about sucking the cock of ludacris. I really dont care about the rep. It the fact that theyre letting people give reps, then leave some ignorant profane message intended to offend, And its not a problem.
> 
> Its not tolerated on the forums so why should elite members get to do this.
> 
> And the comments that are left are very crude, much like dirty bathroom graffiti.


yes now i have more nasty repps.

LUDA.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> pHuck rep bullshit anyway.......................wHO phucking CARES????!!!! What a joke!!





CrackerJax said:


> Oh, I'd say U care....  It's that obvious...


LOL 



tip top toker said:


> any thread title that states "+REP!" i tend to just completely ignore.


I won't ignore it if the title interests me, but I never go into a thread that says "+rep" FOR the rep because....




CrackerJax said:


> Ever notice that the +rep threads are always started by ppl who don't have any...  They can't possibly fill the rep orders they attract....  I don't bother with them either.


EXACTLY  I still go in them, if I'm interested, but I never go for the rep, because the person starting the thread is usually a newb who probably won't even be able to rep anyone by the time I post. 



Mcgician said:


> Whatever.... From what I've seen on here people get lots of "rep" *for sharing their grows with the whole world.* For those of us that choose to keep that shit to ourselves it's just more of the same. I TRULY could care less. The only proof I need is in the pudding at the end.


I don't have any grow journals, I was growing when I first joined this site but a lost them to spider mites (omg, posting this just made me remember a dream I had last night about growing...). Anyways, I haven't grown since, although I REALLY want to 

But my point is that people don't just get rep for sharing grows 




anhedonia said:


> Cool Afellow scotsman. Ive played the highland pipes since I was 9 so... wow, I guess we have something in common...So I get another negative rep saying that you fucked my mom. Look, you obviously had nothing to do with the original negative rep comment about sucking the cock of ludacris. I really dont care about the rep. It the fact that theyre letting people give reps, then leave some ignorant profane message intended to offend, And its not a problem.
> 
> *Its not tolerated on the forums so why should elite members get to do this. *
> 
> And the comments that are left are very crude, much like dirty bathroom graffiti.


All of those reps that Ludacris posted were from his stalker, not an elite member. Elites have the ability to neg rep, if you notice all the boxes of Ludacris's reps are either blanks (meaning they're from a newb member) or they're +, meaning they're from a regular member who doesn't have the power to give - rep.


----------



## communistcannabis (Oct 1, 2009)

who cares about rep anyways, there is a real world outside away from your computer


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thank you for clearing that one up wikid.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

1291 point(s) total  Latest Reputation Received ThreadDateComment




Stereogram pics. 10-01-2009 07:18 PMGreat stuff, thanks for playing! potroast




Stereogram pics. 10-01-2009 02:46 PMIve been to long a cat to get fucked by a wee pussy like you.




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 12:30 PMeven though you dont like me.....slikwill13




N/A 10-01-2009 07:47 AMYour the fucking cunt ! and a snitch




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 05:51 AMThats 6 i need to go your a wee puppy




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 05:17 AMHave another cunt fucker. ha ha ha




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 04:22 AMAnytime cock sucker Ayr ANYTIME, WANK




Can Flowering cause... 10-01-2009 03:14 AMDont talk like a cock sucking cunt




These sprouts looking... 10-01-2009 03:01 AMDont talk like a cock sucking cunt




These sprouts looking... 10-01-2009 02:12 AMMUTHA FUCKING SNITCH BOY, BANG YOU DEAD


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats pretty rediculous. Why cant a mod fix that shit?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Thats pretty rediculous. Why cant a mod fix that shit?


They ban his stalker and delete his post as soon as they see them. They can't control the rep system though.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 1, 2009)

I live for rep. !!!!!!!I am a rep whore. I will do anything for rep.........ANYTHING..........lmao.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I live for rep. !!!!!!!I am a rep whore. I will do anything for rep.........ANYTHING..........lmao.


*wikid sidles closer* How YOU doin?


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *wikid sidles closer* How YOU doin?


I didn't even realize I had some neg reps until I read this post. 

2 blue ones 
1 on my grow and another 

*4 weeks left - Fucked...* 09-30-2009 07:39 PMLUDACRIS SAID YOU WERE A CUNT !




*Wecome to the jungle* 09-29-2009 04:51 PM*coming down today* 09-25-2009 05:09 PM

3 actually lol


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

the maniac is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

1291 point(s) total  Latest Reputation Received ThreadDateComment




Pix that make you LOL -... 10-01-2009 10:41 PMYa cracker ass cracker, snitch ha ha




Stereogram pics. 10-01-2009 07:18 PMGreat stuff, thanks for playing! potroast




Stereogram pics. 10-01-2009 02:46 PMIve been to long a cat to get fucked by a wee pussy like you.




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 12:30 PMeven though you dont like me.....slikwill13




N/A 10-01-2009 07:47 AMYour the fucking cunt ! and a snitch




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 05:51 AMThats 6 i need to go your a wee puppy




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 05:17 AMHave another cunt fucker. ha ha ha




If you could meet one... 10-01-2009 04:22 AMAnytime cock sucker Ayr ANYTIME, WANK




Can Flowering cause... 10-01-2009 03:14 AMDont talk like a cock sucking cunt




These sprouts looking... 10-01-2009 03:01 AMDont talk like a cock sucking cunt


----------



## Geozander (Oct 1, 2009)

Got shit loads from same person. Really nasty shit. Water off a ducks back.


----------



## Geozander (Oct 1, 2009)

One neg rep commented On a member on here Fucking my ma up her arse! She been dead ten year. Minging.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

he is back again.
smoking his crack.


----------



## Geozander (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a mountain of neg rep, but it dont seem to make my rep total go down?


----------



## Geozander (Oct 1, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> he is back again.
> smoking his crack.


that is why he gets so abusive. He is rattling for his crack.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

Geozander said:


> that is why he gets so abusive. He is rattling for his crack.


 


he is tweeking and freaking.


----------



## Geozander (Oct 1, 2009)

Twitching and Bitching


----------



## Geozander (Oct 1, 2009)

Walking and talking. Sorry i take that one back, that requires a small amount of intelligence.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *wikid sidles closer* How YOU doin?


You are definately growing on me. I like you better every day. Just don't make me watch gay porn ok!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> You are definately growing on me. I like you better every day. Just don't make me watch gay porn ok!


I only watch straight porn, and even in straight porn I don't really like the anal scenes. So I could never handle GAY porn, where anal is the only option


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I only watch straight porn, and even in straight porn I don't really like the anal scenes. So I could never handle GAY porn, where anal is the only option


 
lol, im just teasing you cause you were posting gay porn stars in the porn star thread. No worries.kiss-ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> lol, im just teasing you cause you were posting gay porn stars in the porn star thread. No worries.kiss-ass


Hey, there are some HOT gay porn stars out there. I used to have a gay friend who swore he had rented every gay porn at Pleasure Island, so he would have ME choose which one to rent because I hadn't seen them, and i would generally go by the guys on the covers...


----------

